# Merry Christmas to everyone here



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

I wish everyone here and all those you care about a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

I wish that this New Year brings us that much closer to our hopes and dreams.

All the very best.

Howard


----------

